# Help with bug type



## HenryDall (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello, I live in Dallas TX area.
I have not seen the bug yet, but I know they are active.

please help identify what this could be. hopefully not the 'T' word.

under the inside easement of a window, i see a few little holes ~1/8".
They have funnel entry way looks to be made of drywall I guess.

I knocked down the funnel entry before going to sleep, and found the funnel
entry had been rebuilt over night.

I currently only see these in one small area.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a picture so we can see what your seeing.
Google "powder post beetle damage pictures".
Why not call an exterminator for an inspection, most do it for free.


----------



## HenryDall (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you for the reply.
images are in my Album.

I keep trying to post link but get the following error. 

"You need at least 1 post to post links"

I have one post but I still get the error.


----------



## HobartPest (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello, 

Do you have a image so I can see what you mean? I'm not super expert when it comes to bug but I knew some of the bugs


----------

